# Fishing near Shawnee State



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I am a neew student at Shawnee State University and a dedicated fisherman. Is there a dam or great place to fish from the bank near Shawnee State University? Thank you for any information.


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, great fishing from the bank at Greenup Dam.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

The pool at the boat ramp is good for white bass and wipers and sauger , really starts picking up toward the end of Oct. Hour before dark or early in the morning


----------



## LWS (May 28, 2008)

As in previous post, Greenup Locks and Dam is a great place to fish. Just follow 52 up river a few miles... also.. if you go just a little bit farther.. there is public fishing areas in around hanging rock.. alot of stocked ponds.. just follow the signs from 52


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to P-town. As for fishing spots nearby, follow the advice of others and be sure to hit the greenup dam (Ohio side). To get there, all u need to do is cross the bridge in Portsmouth and head south on 23 for about 15 min., then hang a left and cross the bridge (over the river) and you'll see the dam. The good news for you is that the action down at the dam is gonna get hot very soon.

One good spot that is only minutes away from you is the confluence of the scioto and ohio river. To find the mouth, travel west on 2nd st. you'll see the mouth after passing the Patsys Bar on the right. To get down there you'll need to go down by the racetrack, or down the floodwall on the other side of the murals.

The hanging rock area is on rte. 650 in Lawrence County (30 min. away). But, you'll pass many hotspots to get there.

Good luck. Shoot me a pm if u need any info.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you everyone. Ill try and go out as soon as class lets up a little.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't forget about the "Twin Bridges " at the west end of town going across SR 52. Just go all the way to the north end of Court St. and go over the levee. Good Fall spot for Cats & Wipers.I'm at the dam every day so PM me if you need to.


----------

